# Game Board



## biggerwheels (Aug 23, 2008)

Are there 4 woodworkers out there that would like set of free plans. I have spent aproximately 2 weeks (yeh I know thats not a lot of time in the grand scheme of things). I have designed and built this board and want 4 woodworkers to test my plans. There are 2 requests that I ask of those 4 workers. The plans need to be tested and evaluated. 

1. You actually build the board using my plans.

2. I request that you and only you use the plans and don't give the
plans to others.

If this offer violates the rules of this website please advise me and the offer will be removed


Ray Salisbury
[email protected]


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ray is this the 8 person Chinese checker plan you where asking about when you joined ? Or something else top secret :shifty:.

I don't see how offering free plans to test your design skills is a violation of forum rules. If I had more time I would take a set and have a crack at them...but I don't.


----------



## biggerwheels (Aug 23, 2008)

*Gameboard*

Hi Daren

When I started woodworking about 9 years ago I worked making spoons and any thing in my comfort zone. Then I was asked to make a checkerboard for a friend. I reverted back to my 1 term of woodshop. The checkerboard was made and then a few more and the instructions for making it came out of that process. You sometimes learn a you go. I wrote the plans as I went. Of all the boards I made I was always being asked how do you do that. Everyone thinks that 64 squares are glued together. That is really a yes and no answer. I am in Salen, Oregon where you be?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

biggerwheels said:


> Hi Daren
> 
> I am in Salen, Oregon where you be?


Central Illinois, the boonies.

There has been some discussion of chess/checker boards here quite awhile ago. The original poster did quite a tutorial of how he made his. It may be worth a read. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=476
His process was in the form a link in the first post.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

biggerwheels, I'm in the beginning stages of making some chess boards, so I'd love to try out a set of your plans to see where my ideas diverge from a tried and true method. PM me if you're still looking for people to try this out.


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been thinking about making some kind of board game set for a while now. I won't ask you for your plans, because I'm still in the "considering-it" stage. Thanks anyway.


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Email me at [email protected] , i just built a 6 person chienese checker board and it has a game board under it with checkers and backgammon...i was making it as a gift for X-mas for my mother, the one im almost finished with will get donated and im going to make the one i give her now-I would love to use your plans-im not sure it will work with this project or not. but if not im willing to use your plans and make use it as the add on board for this project if possible and if not i will make as a stand alone.....Thanks


----------

